# cichlid tank that im switching over to salt



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i know they are blurry, but please leave comments.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I love it!

Don't worry my pics are a whole lot worse than yours lol. They're not bad, just a little bright and ,like you said ,a little blurry.

Nice looking tank,,,, can't wait to see what it'll look like when it's saltwater though!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thank you very much, im new to all this posting pics stuff. had the camera for a while but finally tried some tank pics. here are 2 more that may be a little more clear.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

nice setup u got there...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice! The pics are a lot clearer and look pretty good.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

stupid camera, i cant adjust the shudder speed. so its imposible to get a shot of most of my fish unless i start studying fish hynosis.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I like your tank. What types of fish are those?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ice blue zebra, red jewel, blue socolofi, melanochromis interuptus, auratus, yellow tail acei, and a common pleco. i have another tank with a turquoise severum, a paradise gourami, a neon (i dont know how he made it this long.) and a few cory cats.


----------

